# Online books



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

With the situation regarding customs etc any ideas where to order books from?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Amazon.es has everything I've ever wanted available in English. And the prices are dirt cheap, often less than 5€ and usually less than 10€. I have to say it's actually been a few years since I've bought a physical book because I have a Kindle and I always buy digital. I have an account with Amazon.es, and my Kindle is associated with it. But my family very often gift me physical books from Amazon.es (last time was in May) and they books arrive no problem.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I have both a Spanish Amazon account and UK one. With a kindle I can get pretty much anything I want. The Spanish account is more expensive though. Having said that there are some reports that you might be blocked from using the UK site if things like accounts are not linked to UK banks and UK addresses. I know that last year my UK prime account was blocked as they said I wasn't resident in UK and I had to use Amazon Spain. So I think you do need to have some kind of UK address etc


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> I have both a Spanish Amazon account and UK one. With a kindle I can get pretty much anything I want. The Spanish account is more expensive though. Having said that there are some reports that you might be blocked from using the UK site if things like accounts are not linked to UK banks and UK addresses. I know that last year my UK prime account was blocked as they said I wasn't resident in UK and I had to use Amazon Spain. So I think you do need to have some kind of UK address etc


I have two accounts but rarely use Uk one unless in UK. My Amazon Spain is much cheaper than UK prime count last €36 annual subscription v £79 UK subscription?

I'll take another look at Amazon es. If I order via Amazon UK surley
the same issues arise re customs and import taxes etc??


Edited. 
Just spoke to Amazon Spain. The import tax is on the invoice. If there's more to pay on receipt they refund the difference!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a Spanish Amazon Prime account and have never not found a book I wanted. A lot of books are "print on demand" so they will print them at the nearest facility and you get them next day. IVA on books in Spain is 4% (zero in UK) so this makes little difference to the price and of course the delivery is free.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Try https://uk.kindofbook.com/ 
You can link this with your UK amazon account and get free books for your kindle everyday. I usually find 2 or 3 decent free books a week. This works very well in Spain as it's linked to your email address & amazon account.


----------



## Barry Jones (Aug 29, 2021)

Is the Spanish Amazon Prime the same as the UK one? Prime Video, Next day deliveries etc?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Barry Jones said:


> Is the Spanish Amazon Prime the same as the UK one? Prime Video, Next day deliveries etc?


Yes. 

Next day delivery
Prime TV


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

But the TV content is not the same.

I think that the UK also includes Prime Music, the Spanish one does not.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Megsmum said:


> With the situation regarding customs etc any ideas where to order books from?


For books, there is also the ebook option. OK, Amazon has its Kindle, but with an e-pub based e-reader, you can order books from a few different vendors - Like Google Play books and Kobobooks. There are e-pub reader apps available for Android devices. The selection is quite a bit more vast in the e-book realm than having to find a vendor to send you a paper version. (Full disclosure: I've already filled all the shelves I have with paper books, so e-books are a real life saver in terms of storage space.)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Overandout said:


> I think that the UK also includes Prime Music, the Spanish one does not.


Yes it does, and lots of free e-books as well.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

I have Prime Spain but you can buy ebooks for the kindle from any of the Amazon sites. 
I wanted a book on model making that in a search came up as US only, went to Amazon.com and tried to buy it. 
Got a message saying not available as not US based but it then sent me and the ebook to Amazon Spain (where it never came up in a search originally) to purchase it in Euros. 

Ive done this a couple of times now and even on the Uk site.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Overandout said:


> But the TV content is not the same.
> 
> I think that the UK also includes Prime Music, the Spanish one does not.



Ive not found any difference with obviously Amazon Spain is geared towards Spanish audience and it included music


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

My Spanish Prime is 3.99 € . That is cheaper than UK


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

kaipa said:


> My Spanish Prime is 3.99 € . That is cheaper than UK


Now thats a real bargain😅


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kaipa said:


> My Spanish Prime is 3.99 € . That is cheaper than UK


Is that monthly? It’s only €35 for the whole year!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Is that monthly? It’s only €35 for the whole year!


It's discounted when you pay a year upfront.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

blondebob said:


> Now thats a real bargain😅





kaipa said:


> My Spanish Prime is 3.99 € . That is cheaper than UK


I'm confused earlier you said 

*The Spanish account is more expensive though. *


3.99 is €47.98 a year so cheaper than UK which is £7.99 and more expensive than my Spanish prime at €36 a year


*
*


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I wasn't clear in my previous post about the Spanish Prime music.

The music package included in Spanish Prime is "limited", you have to pay extra for "unlimited" music. believe that in the UK the musc with Prime is the "unlimited" service or the equivalent. 

I don't know the exact details but there is a diffrence.


----------

